# WE vs Dwarf



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

who would win these usually (not based on players experience)

WE vs Dwarf
WE vs brets
WE vs WoC
WE vs High elf

i just wanted to know the usual outcomes on this because there is a tourny coming up in january and i am thinking about bringing WE and these r the armies that i know people have around here.. :grin:


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

In a tournament normally you could in theory win any game with a bit of luck if you are a good general and all the armies are pretty balanced and wood elves are a "top tier army"

but to answer your question

dwarfs: most likey will draw or win against the wood elves (depending on lists and players)

brets: you have a advantage ( again depending on lists and players)


High elves: this will be like all elf on elf games (bloody) ( again depending on lists and players)


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

this is really an impossible question as warhammer being so balanced it would really depend on the army lists involved and the player using them. tactics and choices always have the greatest affect in warhammer


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with arhain and Discount Wargames, but against dwarf I think you have the advantage with the amount of skermishers, you have


----------



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

wow thank you guys, big help


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

just to reiterate - it _is_ based on players experience, and from there on in, there army list choices.

Wood Elves for example have many different set ups - Dryads, Treekin, Treemen and Eternal Guard, with Wild Rider and Glade Rider support, led by Lord on Dragon is combat heavy, but which will struggle vs Dedicated combat armies, while they can also be Skirmisher heavy with a load of magic, that Dwarves/Khorne Warriors will find easier to stop, and will maul in CC.

Depending on the set up, you will have a fair bit of trouble obviously, until learning how to counter effectively different unit types (no good firing cannons/bolt throwers vs Skirmishers etc).

If you gave a list of your army, we can be a bit more helpful with proper assessments .

Against dwarves/Khorne WoC, being magic heavy is not the best plan, and I think if you go with this se up you may find it hard to win. IMHO, Khorne WOC will be a very hard fight to win, due to complete Combat Superiority, and high toughness/magic resistance, combined with average movement.

Dwarves you may find to be more static. Moving around them, and firing at them, try to cause panic attacks. Against the mobile army, they will more likely do a refused flank. If you can panic a unit each turn, that's 2-3 units of theres also having to take panicchecks, so focus firepower.

Bretonnians and Warriors, again, more likely to steam roll you, but if you can take the charge with a medium sized unit of Eternal Guard (16+), then hit in the flank with Wardancers/Dryads/Glade Riders and Treekin, they will take a fair bit of damage.

High Elves will be the biggest challenge. Unless playing on a heavily wooded board, magic heavy will not aid you too well. There combat units outclass you, unless you have Treekin, Wardancers and Glade Riders, but then again, one on one, they will beat you. Try and panic their support units, and stop magic attacks on your blocks of warriors and combat troops.

Hope I helped - I can't say definately you will lose, or you will win, but hopefully, with the tactics/targets, it will help.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You would get more useful feedback if you gave us an idea of your list and style of play. That said the army you will struggle against most in my opinion is the WoC. They have the potential to steamroller you if you don't make a competitive list and play well.

Edit: Hadn't seen *Vaz's* post when I typed this!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Against dwarves/Khorne WoC, being magic heavy is not the best plan,



?? why not, i mean yea fair enough against dwarves but khorne no longer gain +1 dispel dice per unit so are now quit fun to blast with magic:biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What??????

What the hell is the point in having a god who hates magic not give his units protection against it??

******* - might well haev been 40+ points a unit, but it paid off.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea but +1 dispell dice was overkill and annoying it would've been much more realistic in games to make each khornate unit magic resistance 1 

but oh well now they've gone the other way and unless you take a tzeench scorceror (example) you will die against magic heavy armies before you get close to do anything remotely blood god like


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wrong way round. You get +1 Dispel dice per unit targetted with MR1, in addition to to the pool, whereas the dispel dice was was only added to the pool.

So you could theoretically get 1 spell off a turn, but with MR1, you don't need to draw into the dispel pool, meaning you acn go a whole Phase without taking effects of it.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

true but if a wizard is casting at one unit with a spell at level 12 say, your going to want more than one dice to dispel with MR1 you get one and then prob take 2 more from pool 

when khorne gained 1 dice for each unit it ment that an army with 5 khornate units (example) would gain 5 extra dispel dice to be used in addition to pool dice. thats daft i mean it would basically mean one units magical resistance being removed to allow for another one i.e the same level 12 spell could be dispelled with one unit and the other would be defenceless. however with MR there would always be a inherant magical defence for each unit.

which yes would sometimes mean no pool dice being used but they would have to be pretty weedy spells to only require 1 dice to dispel


----------

